# Best dry dog food for Pug puppy?



## Carly11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new here and was hoping for some advice regarding a good dry food for a Pug puppy- who we will be collecting on Saturday!
I have tried researching this as hard as I can, but there are so many conflicting opionions out there- I'm a little confused!
I don't want to be spending a great deal of money but then I also don't want to be feeding her a load of utter rubbish.
From what I have gathered reading on the web, the James beloved seems to be a good choice whilst being averagely priced? 
The breeder is currently feeding her on Bakers puppy trays- so I'm hoping to gradually wean her off of this as I have read such bad things about Bakers.
Any help and advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks In advance!
Carly.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Carly11 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and was hoping for some advice regarding a good dry food for a Pug puppy- who we will be collecting on Saturday!
> I have tried researching this as hard as I can, but there are so many conflicting opionions out there- I'm a little confused!
> I don't want to be spending a great deal of money but then I also don't want to be feeding her a load of utter rubbish.
> ...


Hi - congratulations on your new pup!

For dry foods, good ones are: Arden Grange, Burns, Fish4Dogs, James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights, Acana, Orijen

For moist foods; Naturediet, Natures Harvest, Natures Menu, Arden Grange Partners.

You're right to avoid Bakers, Wagg, Pedigree, etc, - but remember to change your pup's food very slowly (I would keep her on the Bakers for a week or so and gradually introduce the new food to allow her to settle).

Good Luck! Claire


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi,welcome...i have just taken my pup (ridgeback) off bakers dry complete as it is rubbish...i have put her on wainwrights complete (pah)...this food gets some really good feedback and even tho it costs about £8 a more than bakers for a 15kg bag...i only need to feed the pup half as much wainwrights as i was bakers so ends up cheaper in the end.hope this helps others will give more advice.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm 100% sure changing from bakers to JW will be far better for the pup...
do it gradually over a week


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

This is handy as I was wondering how to change my puppies food too - also picking up saturday - are you excited?
I have heard good things about James Welbeloved so I was thinking about swapping to that, would I just mix the old with the new and gradually swap out the purina?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, i've always preferred to do this over a full week


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Dingle said:


> Yes, i've always preferred to do this over a full week


cool thanks!


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 26, 2011)

I feed bolo royal canine for golden retreivers that is what the breeder I bought him from feeds her dogs, and she shows at crufts


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Anything will be better than bakers. I personally prefer Arden Grange over James Wellbeloved. I've heard increasing stories of upset tums and bad gas on JWB since it was taken over by the people who make pedigree etc.

Plus it's a little cheaper than JWB I believe (I could very well be wrong, I know the adult food is cheaper).


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I would thoroughly recommend Barking Heads over JWB, it is comparable in price but IMO a better quality food.

Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im another Arden Grange fan  or fish4dogs.


----------



## bluebadger66 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a tricky subject. I would say that JW is very good but expensive and in my opinion Wainright's is of similar quality but 2/3 of the price.

The poorer the food the more you will have to feed them and the more waste you will get. You will also have to put up with wind and sloppy poos.

We use CSJ. Our 2yr old bitch is on 'Fit 'n' Fast' at about £20 for 15kg, whilst the 7 month pup is on 'CP24' at about £30 for 15kg and will introduce the 'Fit 'n' Fast' in a few months.

She is a 21.5kg Collie X and has the equivalent of two Muller Rice pots of food a day. Her weight is constant and she does a few solid poos a day, so I am happy that she is getting the right volume and nutrition.

I have just cut the pups meals down to the same as hers, but he is a bit greedy and eats anything he can get hold of. I am pretty sure he is getting enough nutrition but is one of those dogs that will eat and eat and eat. He poos a lot more and they are not solid. I am not sure if this is because he eats poo and anything else he can find. When he is on the same food as her it will be interesting to see if things change.

Every dog owner has their own feelings about the food they use, but I can honestly say that the CSJ 'Fit 'n' Fast' suits my girl. She has a beautiful coat, no wind (ever), few and solid poos.

Hope this helps you to find the right food.


----------



## bubbles88 (Mar 29, 2011)

i have taken my boston terrier off BAKERS aswell, i put him on JWB but that gave him very toxic gas, runs and it made his face swell up as well, so went with wainswright salmon and potato instead so far he is loving it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I had Kenzie on Wainwrights wet and dry (puppy) for quite a while and she did really well on it. I only changed because she didn't really enjoy eating it that much.

Now she's on Ziwipeak and Nature Diet and she loves it.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

bubbles88 said:


> i have taken my boston terrier off BAKERS aswell, i put him on JWB but that gave him very toxic gas, runs and it made his face swell up as well, so went with wainswright salmon and potato instead so far he is loving it.


Thats worrying, did you just try bakers, jwb and wainswright? I will steer clear of jwb I think!


----------



## bluebadger66 (Mar 16, 2011)

As I said in my post, everyone will have their own views on food. This is dependant on budget in some cases, but also what is best for the individual dog.

The rescue centre that both of our dog cone from (and I think that they are great) feed all of the dogs on JW. For me it is too expensive, and the premium CSJ foods are good for them.


----------



## bubbles88 (Mar 29, 2011)

seratobyflynn said:


> Thats worrying, did you just try bakers, jwb and wainswright? I will steer clear of jwb I think!


Hi Seratobyflynn,
My Boston was feed on BAKERS from the breeders he is 2 now, untill recently i found out how bad BAKERS. yes i have only tried these three brands. But i have read on alot of forums that other ppl dogs were not doing well on JWB since they where taken over by pedigree.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

bubbles88 said:


> Hi Seratobyflynn,
> My Boston was feed on BAKERS from the breeders he is 2 now, untill recently i found out how bad BAKERS. yes i have only tried these three brands. But i have read on alot of forums that other ppl dogs were not doing well on JWB since they where taken over by pedigree.


Cool thanks! I may give wainswright go, might also ask the breeder what the mum are on. Picking him up tomorrow very excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Henry as he has quoted the better dog foods on the market. if you arent sure, always request a sample from the pet food company. Any good pet food company will gladly send you samples and information free of charge. I feed fish4dogs complete with salmon mousse and oils and use their fishy treats for training. You can order online from them, as you can from most of the others too which makes life so much easier. They are not the cheapest dog food out there but you do get what you pay for generally when it comes to diets. Getting the pup off bakers would be a good idea! Hope this has been of some help and soooo exciting getting a new pup, lucky you !!:001_smile:


----------



## bagpuss4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Baxter my lab pup was fed on bakers/Vitalin with P&H meat i continued with the bakers not knowing how crap it was till checked it out on internet due to him have diarrhoea. I gradually changed him on to the vitalin puppy plus which he loves - i di like about changing to arden grange but as i still have a 15kg bag left will wait till that's finished. He gets Wainwrights wet at dinner time either turkey or duck. He's not a big fan of lamb ( crap as all the good AG deals are on lamb! he gets a few treats fish4dogs biscuits/jerkys also. Since changing to wainwrights from pedigree his coat is lovely, soft and glossy.

I can definately recommend Wainwrights

Good luck


----------

